# It's Finally Dawned On Me  --- I am In Fact A Senior



## Lon (Jun 16, 2016)

When I was in my 50's 60's & 70's it never really hit me that I was a senior. I was insulted when at 55 I got a letter from the AARP soliciting membership and I never took advantage of senior discounts. It never occurred to me that I might be in denial because I thought SENIORS were a bunch of old farts that were physically inactive and sat around in rocking chairs.
Well I have joined the club and am ready to admit finally that I am indeed a less physically active old fart that occasionally sits in a rocking chair.


----------



## Debby (Jun 21, 2016)

My husband remarked a few days ago that he should start looking out for those discounts that some restaurants and such give you when you're a senior........and I replied, "You mean senior citizen discounts?" and that's when it hit me.  Senior citizen discounts...
But Lon, we haven't bought a rocking chair yet!


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 21, 2016)

I DO have a rocking chair, but it's the one I had back when I had little bitty kids who needed rocking!  I can't believe I'm really a senior citizen, either, but I'll take the discounts!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 21, 2016)

It dawned on me in my 60s.....still better than the alternative.  Happy to be a senior.    ld:


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 26, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> It dawned on me in my 60s.....still better than the alternative.  Happy to be a senior.    ld:



My neighbor, who is 90, always says "Any day you wake up on the right side of the dirt is a good day!"


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 26, 2016)

I'm in my upper sixties, and when I look in the mirror I know I'm a senior.  My fingers are knobby.  Things ache and act up.  Besides, "senior" is not a four letter word.


----------



## Manatee (Jun 29, 2016)

To me being a senior starts at 65 or when you retire, whichever comes first.  50 is _not_ a senior.

I am 82.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 29, 2016)

Phoenix said:


> I'm in my upper sixties, and when I look in the mirror I know I'm a senior.  My fingers are knobby.  Things ache and act up.  Besides, "senior" is not a four letter word.



Agree and I lap up every store discount they let me have, can't wait to be the genuine age level where I get all the really good discounts.    Couple more years and I get to go to movies any hour of the day and get the Sr discounts YAY! Well I think, I better check the time tables just in case, one never knows.  But many places the discounts start at 50 or at least 55.  

Though it was a bit startling when the girl at Ross didn't ask if I was a Sr or not when I inquired if today was discounts for Seniors and she said, she wasn't sure and didn't want to ask, so she just gave me the discount any way.  ld::laugh:  Well either way, I got the discount.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 29, 2016)

I am "only" 54, but yeah my Mom is in the mirror each morning. But I can walk miles past what she could...or even me at 25. You tell me what age is exactly?


----------



## Wren (Jun 29, 2016)

It dawned on me last week when, on my usual walk,  I realised my legs were aching and sat on a bench for five minutes before continuing .....but at least I can still walk


----------



## d0ug (Jun 30, 2016)

I find even language changes when I was younger every birthday it was I am getting a year older now its I have one year less to live.
  Even when you talk about the year he is 1 to 75 years old but at a certain time it is he is 80 years young.


----------



## Manatee (Jul 23, 2016)

You are getting old when your birthday suit needs ironing.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 24, 2016)

Well, I retired at 55.  Got my first pension at 60.  Also at 60 I got the OAP (old age pensioner) free bus and ferry pass.  The ferry pass says Elderly on it.  But I physically feel like I'm in my 40's most of the time.  The mirror doesn't agree.


----------



## Phoenix (Jul 24, 2016)

Manatee said:


> You are getting old when your birthday suit needs ironing.



Only parts of mine need it, the parts that got exposed to the sun most often.  Illness can make a person feel old really fast.


----------



## happytime (Jul 24, 2016)

I'm just glad I made it this far, I love my life. Prob because I almost lost it from cancer. I still do alot of things I did 
when I was younger. The difference is I'm smarter than when I was 20. Wouldn't want to go thru all that again.
I like being 66 an bring on the rest because I'am ready. Besides like the band Styx says..."We Ain't Dead Yet''.


----------



## Lon (Jul 24, 2016)

Manatee said:


> You are getting old when your birthday suit needs ironing.



I get my 82 year old body STEAM CLEANED instead of ironing.


----------



## HazyDavey (Jul 24, 2016)

I'm be 64 in a few months, I retired when I turned 62. I'm happy to be a senior and I'm having a ball. 

I was having some work done on my garage door and was talking to one of the fellows doing the work. Just out of fun I ask him if they give senior discounts? He said, "Yes we do."  Wow.. $$$

Then I've also asked my anesthesiologist the same thing just before having an operation done. I didn't get one that time.


----------



## happytime (Aug 2, 2016)

Ameriscot; So are you American citizen or A Scots I'm confused. You must be from Scotland since you have their health insurance right?
  I's love ot move to England but I can't because I wouldn't be able to get on their ins would I? Seems the only country one can move to 
would be the U.S. I don't think ,unless your a Dr ,nurse teacher ect that your not allowed to just move into a different country. Correct me 
if I'm wrong but that's my understanding.


----------



## Wren (Aug 3, 2016)

I have a bus pass and a list somewhere of shops and restaurants that give discounts, but I've never used it, obviously I know _am_ a Senior but I manage to keep busy doing voluntary work, seeing friends and enjoying hobbies
My memory isn't what it used to be which sometimes isn't a bad thing because you forget stuff that may have played on your mind before and I think it's true that, the older you get, the less you care about things, I certainly wouldn't want to be 20 again


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 3, 2016)

happytime said:


> Ameriscot; So are you American citizen or A Scots I'm confused. You must be from Scotland since you have their health insurance right?
> I's love ot move to England but I can't because I wouldn't be able to get on their ins would I? Seems the only country one can move to
> would be the U.S. I don't think ,unless your a Dr ,nurse teacher ect that your not allowed to just move into a different country. Correct me
> if I'm wrong but that's my understanding.



I have dual citizenship - US and UK.  I moved to the UK at the age of 48 due to marriage to a Scot.  They don't have insurance here unless you want to buy private.  The NHS is for all who live here (unless illegal - or unless you have an emergency).  

You would not be able to immigrate to the UK.  You'd need to be a professional in a shortage occupation, or very rich, or coming here to start a business.  If you got a work visa, married a citizen, ancestry visa (parent), etc, then you would be entitled to use the NHS.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 3, 2016)

Turning 74 next February, I don't deny that I am now old and have been for some time.
If I needed proof, my hip replacement last year and the prospect of surgery on one or both of my shoulders has rammed that point home.

I frequently sit in my recliner chair with my lap top on my knees while I converse with stranger friends on the internet and my mind is constantly being rejuvenated by discussions, news and current affairs and humour.

My spirit is kept agile by the little kids at the twice weekly playgroups where I volunteer in the kitchen, even though it fatigues my body. An afternoon sleep fixes that up so perhaps I'm not old at all. I'm actually very similar to a lot of toddlers.


----------

